# Efecto de los armónicos sobre la percepción del audio



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

*Nota del Modereitor:*

Este tema se "Desprendió" de este otro tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/index22.html




			
				ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Chequeando la pagina del Maestro, se despacho con lo sig.:
> http://sound.whsites.net/articles/myths.html
> *Como de costumbre, no tiene desperdicio.*
> Sds.


Tiene un poco de desperdicio en la parte que habla de la distorsión, por que hace un bardo importante cuando se refiere a los órdenes armónicos, y yo termino sin saber a cuales exactamente se refiere, pero me da toda la impresión que habla de la secuencia de la serie de Fourier y no de la secuencia de las octavas musicales.
La segunda armónica, en Fourier, tiene la frecuencia de la fundamental x 3, mientras que la primera tiene la de la fundamental x 2. En la secuencia musical, la segunda armónica sería la primera de Fourier, ya que la primera y la fundamental son la misma...y de ahí viene todo el lío.
En lo demás...estoy 10000000000% de acuerdo


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 23, 2012)

En mi modesto entender Primera armonica= fundamental ... segunda 2x , tercera 3x  etc...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> En mi modesto entender Primera armonica= fundamental ... segunda 2x , tercera 3x  etc...


Bueno.. pero mas adelante dice esto:


			
				ESP dijo:
			
		

> Sinewaves
> The claim is made in countless forum arguments that "sinewaves are too  simple to get a useful measurement". It is true that a sinewave is  simple -* it is a mathematically pure tone, containing exactly zero  harmonics*. Because of this, it makes it relatively easy to measure tiny  amounts of non-linear distortion in any audio product.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno.. pero mas adelante dice esto:
> 
> 
> > ESP dijo:
> ...


Es que la terminología usada hablando de armónicas resulta confusa. 

"No tener armónicas" se refiere a tener solo la fundamental y, cuando hay  , una componente continua.

A la hora de "numerarlas", como la serie Fourier es de la forma:





lo "natural" sería llamar armónica cero a a0, 1er armónica a la suma vectorial de a1 y b1, 2da ... etc 
Pero no, a la componente a0 se la llama componente continua o valor medio según el ámbito, a1_b1 se la llama fundamental y a las demás 2da armónica,3ra etc.
Es raro que se use el término "1er armónica", y cuando se hace, se refiere a la fundamental.


----------



## Akon (Ago 23, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tiene un poco de desperdicio en la parte que habla de la distorsión, por que hace un bardo importante cuando se refiere a los órdenes armónicos, y yo termino sin saber a cuales exactamente se refiere, pero me da toda la impresión que habla de la secuencia de la serie de Fourier y no de la secuencia de las octavas musicales.
> La segunda armónica, en Fourier, tiene la frecuencia de la fundamental x 3, mientras que la primera tiene la de la fundamental x 2. En la secuencia musical, la segunda armónica sería la primera de Fourier, ya que la primera y la fundamental son la misma...y de ahí viene todo el lío.



Se suele producir a menudo esa confusión.

En acústica, se le llama armónicos pares a aquellos en que la longitud de onda cabe un número par de veces en la longitud de onda de la fundamental.

Pero como bien dices tu, desde el punto de vista de la nomenclatura del análisis de Fourier, la primera armónica es 2xf, la segunda 3xf, ...
Es decir el indice del nombre no calza con el múltiplo de la frecuencia desde el punto de vista de par/impar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 24, 2012)

Bien Eduardo! se nota que fuiste a una buena Universidad ( JUA! y padecimos los mismos Profes ) 

Podemos discutir horas sobre esto , lo mismo que alguna vez discutimos con el Ing. Sesma sobre la dimensionalidad de los vectores H y M ( algunos lo afectan con u0 y otros no ... ) ... Creo que gracias a eso pude aprobar libre Teoria Electromagnética)

Algo muy pavote que lo ilustra y que TODOS entendemos es esto: Una onda cuadrada esta formada por armonicos IMPARES , no?  ... 1,3,5 
Cual es el 1?? -> fundamental  sino la pobre onda cuadrada seria cualquier otro engendro !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2012)

Si señores, es tal cual lo dicen, pero siempre se hace lío con esto. De todas formas, ESP está analizando el problema de la distorsión solo desde el punto en que se trata de una "deformación" de la señal de entrada (como en verdad es) y que debe minimizarse, cosa que también es cierta desde el punto de vista HiFi. Pero si leen este pedacito que copio acá:


			
				ESP dijo:
			
		

> *So why do we have this myth that second harmonic distortion sounds  "nice". I wish I knew. It's possible that it was started by a SET  fanatic somewhere along the path to "nirvana", but other silly  explanations that I can't think of are probably equally plausible.  *Regardless of the origin, it's complete nonsense, and distortion of all  kinds should be below 0.1% (system wide) to qualify as hi-fi. Less is  better, and easy to achieve until you reach the loudspeakers. Speaker  distortion is typically at least an order of magnitude greater than that  from most competent amplifiers!


Esa pregunta que hace tiene una respuesta que no es electrónica sino musical, y que creo que juanfilas quoteó por ahí: Una armónica de frecuencia x2 suena "bien" junto a la fundamental por que es la misma "nota musical" que la fundamental pero en la octava siguiente...digamos que es como tocar un LA 440 "acompañado" de un LA 880.
Cualquiera puede hacer la prueba usando, por ejemplo, el *Audacity *y generando dos tracks de estas frecuencias (o cualquier otra nota que les plazca) de unos 10 segundos de duración y con la armónica x2 mucho mas atenuada. Si luego reproducen los tracks alternado la "entrada" de la armónica (ON/OFF ) van a ver que cuando esta está presente, la nota suena como "mas completa y agradable" o que se yo como decirlo (podría decir: los instrumentos tienen mas aire, se amplía el sound-stage y los medios se vuelven transparentes y definidamente cristalinos, los agudos se sodomizan..en fin, agreguen cualquier término pitufo que les agrade)...pero hagan la prueba.

Aclaro que esta es una forma de comprobar la realidad de que la distorsión por armónicas pares suena mas o menos bien, pero debemos estar de acuerdo en que si eso no existía en la grabación original...entonces no es HiFi, no es HiEnd y no es nada mas que el delirio de una persona...y por supuesto, no existe nada mágico que comprobar por que estos efectos se conocen desde hace varias décadas


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 24, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....
> Esa pregunta que hace tiene una respuesta que no es electrónica sino musical, y que creo que juanfilas quoteó por ahí: Una armónica de frecuencia x2 suena "bien" junto a la fundamental por que es la misma "nota musical" que la fundamental pero en la octava siguiente...digamos que es como tocar un LA 440 "acompañado" de un LA 880.
> Cualquiera puede hacer la prueba usando, por ejemplo, el *Audacity *y generando dos tracks de estas frecuencias (o cualquier otra nota que les plazca) de unos 10 segundos de duración y con la armónica x2 mucho mas atenuada. Si luego reproducen los tracks alternado la "entrada" de la armónica (ON/OFF ) van a ver que cuando esta está presente, la nota suena como "mas completa y agradable" o que se yo como decirlo (podría decir: los instrumentos tienen mas aire, se amplía el sound-stage y los medios se vuelven transparentes y definidamente cristalinos, los agudos se sodomizan..en fin, agreguen cualquier término pitufo que les agrade)...pero hagan la prueba.
> 
> Aclaro que esta es una forma de comprobar la realidad de que la distorsión por armónicas pares suena mas o menos bien,


No es tan sencillo. Como se trata de procesos no-lineales, lo que pase con una señal no se va a cumplir con una suma de señales, ni siquiera con la misma pero con diferente amplitud!.
Es más, con una suma de señales vas a tener distorsión por intermodulación, donde el mito es que "siempre suena feo".

La comprobación con software debería ser definiendo una curva de ganancia "medio parabólica" y reproduciendo tonos y música de diferentes amplitudes.


Y si alguno encuentra que determinada distorsión hace que *un* tema suene espectacular --> pues grábela y en adelante use esta nueva versión


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 24, 2012)

Creo que lo que cita eduardo mio es esto:



juanfilas dijo:


> Buenas, hoy vamos a ampliar un poco el tema de las distorsiones, pero lo vamos a enfocar desde un punto de vista totalmente distinto, vamos a hablar de MUSICA , si total… para que creamos o compramos bafles? Para medirlos todo el tiempo… no, para escuchar música, este es el fin ultimo del bafle, pero musicalmente como influyen las distorsiones? Antes que nada vamos a hacer un repaso muy básico para que se entiendan las ideas posteriores. Todos sabemos que los tonos son ondas a una determinada frecuencia, y cuanto mas alta es la frecuencia, mas agudo escuchamos el tono, podemos ver como vibran las cuerdas de una guitarra, o los platillos de una batería, todo instrumento crea una vibración a través de un medio (aire, cuerdas, percusión, etc.). Pero ahora viene el quid de la cuestión. Por que, supongamos un piano y una guitarra que están emitiendo a la misma frecuencia suenan tan distintos? Esto se debe a nuestros enemigos (en los bafles he!) ARMONICOS, en música se le llama “timbre”, el tema es así, la fundamental es igual, pero la amplitud de los armónicos es distinta, creando sonidos totalmente distintos, pero… si los armónicos son en frecuencias totalmente distintas, por que no escuchamos todos los armónicos por separado? Acá entra en juego nuestro cerebro, al oído entran todas las frecuencias por separado, pero nuestra “computadora interna” los une haciéndonos sentir un solo tono con un timbre en particular, de esta forma podemos escuchar miles de sonidos distintos que su fundamental es igual… nuestro cerebro es maravilloso!Bueno, todo esto es muy lindo, pero en que influye nuestro bafle? Empecemos con la distorsión armónica que es la mas compleja (y apasionante para mi), tenemos un violín sonando con ciertos armónicos para que suene a violín (bastante obvio ) peeero, grabamos con un micrófono perfecto este sonido y lo enviamos a una potencia con un bafle, cuando el bafle reproduce este sonido grabado con los armónicos “reales” también grabados, añade ciertos armónicos (como vimos anteriormente) entonces a nuestro cerebro entra esta información y la mezcla toda (no escuchamos la distorsión armónica por un lado y los armónicos del violín por otro) que ocurre? Escuchamos un solo sonido, pero ya no es un violín, pude ser parecido o hasta sonar como una viola, quien no se ha confundido un saxo con otro instrumento de viento? Se entiende cual es el problema de la distorsión armónica? Por la manera de trabajar de nuestro cerebro, interpretamos los sonidos distintos! Pero acá no acaba la macana, vamos a profundizar mas. Se acuerdan que le habia dicho que los dos primeros armónicos no influían tanto como los otros? Bueno, acá me equivoque (perdón) la equivocación vino por que en música la fundamental también se le llama primer armónico, entonces lo mezcle con los otros. El tema es así, analicemos una frecuencia de 66hz (fundamental de la primera nota del piano) esto es un Do, vamos a obviar los armónicos naturales para que suene a piano y nos vamos a concentrar en los que crea el bafle. El primer armónico (segundo si hablamos en términos musicales, vamos a seguir hablando en lenguaje técnico para no crear confusiones) es a 132hz, osea el doble de la frecuencia, tenemos un Do de nuevo en otra octava, como es exactamente la misma nota, se “esconde” con la fundamental y es muy difícil de distinguirla, por este motivo no es muy importante el primer armónico, pero vamos con el segundo, serian 198hz, ahora no es el doble de la fundamental, sino que esta en una relación 3:2, lo que se llama una “quinta” y su nota ya no es Do como queremos, es Sol! Osea que suena totalmente distinto, por este motivo la distorsión del segundo armónico hay que intentar que sea lo mas baja posible, por que literalmente nos deforma el timbre, El tercer armónico es 264hz, de nuevo Do, pero ya dos octavas mas alto, ahora si lo escuchamos (hagan la prueba con una guitarra o un piano, hagan sonar dos notas iguales separadas una octava y después dos octavas, en el primer caso apenas se nota, en el segundo se escuchan perfectamente los dos tonos) el cuarto es 330hz (Mi) desastroso para el timbre, el quinto 396hz (Sol) y así sucesivamente… Como ven, musicalmente hablando todo tiene mas sentido. Tengo poco tiempo, así que hoy solo vamos a hablar de la distorsión armónica, otros días vamos a ir ampliado como afectan las otras distorsiones musicalmente hablando. Si quieren ampliar un poco mas les recomiendo que lean este articulo de “El tamiz” (mi pagina web preferida, muy recomendada) Johann Sebastian Bach - El Tamiz donde se explica con lujo de detalles por que se afina hoy en día en 440hz (La) con sus consecuencias desastrosas para los armónicos (pero mucho mas beneficiosas en otros temas) espero que hayan disfrutado de esta extensión, saludos a todos!
> 
> pd: yo soy técnico, no músico (por suerte toda mi familia es musica y puedo aprender bastante), asi que si encuentran algun error avisenme, gracias!



De todas formas, yo antes me rompía la cabeza con el tema de distorsiones y demás, ahora la hago simple, todo lo que esta a -60db de la fundamental no se escucha, punto, les pueden decir 1000 cosas, pero es la simple realidad, y digo 60 para exagerar... Por supuesto si unos es maniaco y le gustan las cosas mas allá de si impacta o no, busquen mejorarlo, por mas que no tenga una repercusión auditiva, yo si puedo matar los armónicos a -100db lo haría, no por se que se escuche mejor, sino por que me gusta superarme y además, que las cosas estén bien hechas.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> No es tan sencillo. Como se trata de procesos no-lineales, lo que pase con una señal no se va a cumplir con una suma de señales, ni siquiera con la misma pero con diferente amplitud!.
> Es más, con una suma de señales vas a tener distorsión por intermodulación, donde el mito es que "siempre suena feo".


Hummmm...no lineales en el oído, pero la suma es lineal en el amplificador y en los parlantes... de ahí en más ya entra el aire, las orejas, las reflexiones, la reverberación y toda la bola.
La intermodulación te la debo: leí los papers de Otala hace un par de años, y lo que dice ESP es correcto: Que existe...existe, pero que esté presente en amplificadores de audio excitados con señales normales y no con ondas cuadradas.... es muy poco probable. Si existe mucho más notoriamente en los parlantes, pero a esa altura del camino ya no hay mucho que pueda hacerse, a menos de cambiar el parlante 



Eduardo dijo:


> La comprobación con software debería ser definiendo una curva de ganancia "medio parabólica" y reproduciendo tonos y música de diferentes amplitudes.


No entendí . Por que la curva de ganancia?
Los tonos si van de diferentes amplitudes... la armónica al menos 20dB por debajo de la fundamental.



Eduardo dijo:


> Y si alguno encuentra que determinada distorsión hace que *un* tema suene espectacular --> pues grábela y en adelante use esta nueva versión


  
Es lo que yo siempre opiné!!! Si tanto les gusta crear sonidos, por que no estudian y hacen música, y se dejan de jod@&% con lo del HiFi y HiEnd? SI son "artistas", por que no se dedican a eso?????


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 24, 2012)

Y uno que se pone contento con que no pasen de 35dB !!! 

Me encanta la explicación de Juan , sigo sin saber nada de musica... 

En algun rato de ocio me puse a sumar senoides y se puede ver que sumar 2da armonica no hace perder tanto la forma como sucede con la 3ra ... que empieza a parecer saturación .


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 25, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmm...no lineales en el oído, pero la suma es lineal en el amplificador y en los parlantes... de ahí en más ya entra el aire, las orejas, las reflexiones, la reverberación y toda la bola.


Me refiero al amplificador, si fueran lineales perfectos (ampli+parlantes) no habría distorsión. Serían mas que Hi-Fi serían Perfect-Fi 

Esa alinealidad, baja por cierto, es la que genera los armónicos.  Pero lamentablemente para los audiófilos, ese contenido armónico agregado depende del nivel de la señal total. 
Ya no vale el principio de superposición, acá si yo tenía un  tono puro de  440Hz-100mV y a la salida me aparecía una 2da armónica de 1mV (el 1%) --> cuando meta 440Hz-500mV no voy a tener una armónica de 5mV sino de 20mV (el 20%).

Agravando las cosas, si al sistema anterior en lugar de un tono de 440Hz-100mV le meto dos, uno de 440 y otro de 660 (un LA y un MI), a la salida voy a tener otras armónicas y subarmónicas.



> La intermodulación te la debo: leí los papers de Otala hace un par de años, y lo que dice ESP es correcto: Que existe...existe, pero que esté presente en amplificadores de audio excitados con señales normales y no con ondas cuadradas.... es muy poco probable. Si existe mucho más notoriamente en los parlantes, pero a esa altura del camino ya no hay mucho que pueda hacerse, a menos de cambiar el parlante


Esa es la distorsión por intermodulación de transitorios (TIM), yo refiero a la distorsión por intermodulación común y silvestre (IM).



> No entendí . Por que la curva de ganancia?
> Los tonos si van de diferentes amplitudes... la armónica al menos 20dB por debajo de la fundamental.


Es que es una primer aproximación. Suponemos 0 otras fuentes de distorsión (como el cruce por cero) y nos quedamos con la alinealidad.

El Audacity no sé  si trae esta opción entre los efectos. El CoolEdit sí, pero hasta la versión que ví (vieja), solamente distorsiones simétricas.
Con Matlab no hay problema, pero con la incomodidad de un programa que no es específico para audio.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Navegando sin rumbo me encontré con una serie de fotografías tomadas en una tienda de Kenya especializada en sistemas Hi-End. 
Considero representan una escena típica.



Allí se ve a un cliente gentilmente atendido por tres vendedores














Y al cliente tras pasar por caja













Visto en: http://www.denis-huot.com/sujets/index.asp?Rub=1957&LeTheme=1033&FULL=ON&LaPage=1#


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 25, 2012)

Buenisssimas las fotos ...tal cual!
Eduardo: NO entiendo la cuenta que haces de la distorsion de los 440Hz a 100mV y a 500mV
me ilustras?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 25, 2012)

La divinizada 2da armónica la genera una función de transferencia del tipo:
s(t) = K1*e(t) + K2*e(t)^2​Esa aproximación no es mas que los primeros términos del polinomio de Taylor de la función real (la que sea).                

Como en cualquier amplificador K1 es mucho mayor que K2 predomina el comportamiento lineal, pero debido al término cuadrático, la ganancia efectiva no sólo varía *ligeramente* sino que es diferente para las excursiones positivas y negativas. Es el caso de una salida clase A.

Si a eso se ingresa un tono puro e(t) = A*seno(wt) la salida va a ser:            
s(t) = K1*A*seno(wt) + K2*(A*seno(wt))^2​y aplicando identidades trigonométricas 
s(t) = K2·A^2/2 + K1·A·seno(wt) - K2·*A^2·*cos(2wt)/2​
¿Que paso?  Por un lado aparece una componente continua y por otro, la amplitud de la 2da armónica depende *del cuadrado* de la amplitud de entrada --> por lo tanto si con entrada 100mV yo tenía una 2da arm. de 1mV, con una entrada 5 veces superior voy a tener una armónica 25 mayor.  
(De paso veo que multiplicando mentalmente soy de terror porque antes escribí 20 en lugar de 25 )

O sea, el audiófilo que se excite con los armónicos --> que no toque el volumen porque la composición será otra.  
Saaaaaaaaalvo que en realidad el tema suene espectacular por *otros motivos* y él sienta mayor felicidad pensando eso.

Con suma de señales y distorsiones simétricas (tipo K1 e(t) + K3 e(t)^3)  se trabaja igual y las conclusiones son que tenemos un despelote de armónicos que dependen *de la señal total*, no de sus componentes. 
Nada más que pone cada vez más pesado algebraicamente. Por suerte existen Derive6,Mathematica y Matlab


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me refiero al amplificador, si fueran lineales perfectos (ampli+parlantes) no habría distorsión. Serían mas que Hi-Fi serían Perfect-Fi
> Esa alinealidad, baja por cierto, es la que genera los armónicos.  Pero lamentablemente para los audiófilos, ese contenido armónico agregado depende del nivel de la señal total.
> Ya no vale el principio de superposición, acá si yo tenía un  tono puro de  440Hz-100mV y a la salida me aparecía una 2da armónica de 1mV (el 1%) --> cuando meta 440Hz-500mV no voy a tener una armónica de 5mV sino de 20mV (el 20%).
> Agravando las cosas, si al sistema anterior en lugar de un tono de 440Hz-100mV le meto dos, uno de 440 y otro de 660 (un LA y un MI), a la salida voy a tener otras armónicas y subarmónicas.


Ahhh...OK....lo que decís es 100% cierto, pero el tema real es conocer el nivel de influencia de la señal "electrónica" del amplificador en contraste contra la señal "mecánica" del parlante. Es cierto que ninguno de los dos es 100% lineal, pero los efectos de las alinealidades de los parlantes son varias veces mayores que la de los amplificadores.



Eduardo dijo:


> Esa es la distorsión por intermodulación de transitorios (TIM), yo refiero a la distorsión por intermodulación común y silvestre (IM).


OK, pero es más de lo mismo, con un sistema alineal la intermodulación genera sub y super armónicas. Nuevamente, el tema es saber que tan alineal es en la realidad, y los amplificadores actuales son MUCHO menos alineales que los parlantes.



Eduardo dijo:


> Es que es una primer aproximación. Suponemos 0 otras fuentes de distorsión (como el cruce por cero) y nos quedamos con la alinealidad.


Es que los SET no tienen distorsión de cruce por cero ya que laburan en clase A con una sola válvula. Tecnológicamente es un desastre, pero eso parece gustarles 


-------------------------------------------------------------------


Eduardo dijo:


> Navegando sin rumbo me encontré con una serie de fotografías tomadas en una tienda de Kenya especializada en sistemas Hi-End.
> Considero representan una escena típica.


La única diferencia con la realidad es que el ciervito no vuelve con "ese vendedor" ni con ningún otro, en cambio el audiófilo vuelve, y vuelve, y vuelve.....y parece que hasta le gusta "que se los coman"


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhh...OK....lo que decís es 100% cierto, pero el tema real es conocer el nivel de influencia de la señal "electrónica" del amplificador en contraste contra la señal "mecánica" del parlante. Es cierto que ninguno de los dos es 100% lineal, pero los efectos de las alinealidades de los parlantes son varias veces mayores que la de los amplificadores.


Creo que no estamos desviando un poco. Lo que quise remarcar antes es que al ser la distorsión armónica una consecuencia de la alinealidad del sistema, las sensaciones experimentadas con tonos puros no pueden extrapolarse a cuando se tienen diferentes tonos y diferentes amplitudes. Si bien a la salida las componentes originales de la señal son casi las mismas, las debidas a la distorsión no. Estas cambian y mucho.

No importa si se está analizando el efecto de sólo el amplificador, sólo los parlantes o el conjunto, mientras en un entorno tengas una distorsión asimétrica la 1er aproximación será del tipo s(t)=Ae+Be^2 y su consecuencia la aparición de una 2da armónica si el tono es puro.
Pero si la señal de entrada es compleja, a la salida habrá una 2da armónica dominante pero solo del tono de mayor amplitud, el resto será un bolonki compuesto por la suma y diferencia de todas las frecuencias presentes.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 27, 2012)

Bueno, para los que piden armónicos. Supuestamente, en esta comparativa lo único que cambia son los parlantes, y los meten en una caja bass reflex para que se note mucho mas diferencia en graves, ya que en caja abierta casi no tienen graves.
El lugar parece ser un estudio de grabación, asi que el ambiente estaría controlado.

A pesar de la distorsión, la única diferencia que noto es de respuesta en frecuencia del parlante, algunos llegan mas arriba y otros no.

Es un excelente amplificador valvular con parlantes de primera, y siendo que los guitarristas son mas quisquillosos con el sonido, aca no veo cables magicos, ni conectores de oro o kryptonita, ni enchufes de 220V de $34000, en fin.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 27, 2012)

2SC : Me parece buen intento esto que mostras... pero , con el mayor de los respetos , tengo mis objeciones:

1- Los guitarristas son LA RAZA MAS SORDA Y OBTUSA QUE CONOZCO , PROCLIVES A CREERSE TODOS LOS MITOS QUE DEN VUELTAS ... Les reconozco como he dicho otras veces , la capacidad de interpretar un instrumento , cosa para la cual soy totalmente discapacitado y por eso me dedico a reproducirla , no a interpretarla ... 

2- Si bien realizada en identicas condiciones , es casi imposible que un parlante pueda compararse con otro dentro de la misma caja ...

3- Sin mostrar graficos y con el audio de youtube ... no es aceptable decir que encontramos diferencias ...

4- No se porque se empeñan ( los guitarristas ) en tocar con un parlante de 15" ... que no es lo mas apto para el rango de una guitarra.

O sea ... esto SI es una prueba de armonicos ...no de HIFI.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola Antonio, lo que quiero mostrar con este video es que no existe la magia, ni hay ningun misterio en la percepcion del sonido, y mucho mas, en un ambiente controlado. 
Muchos se aprovechan de la psicoacustica para vender humo. Lo demas es mito y leyenda, que se alimenta mucho del marketing, lamentablemente.
De guitarristas no voy a hablar porque hay de todo.
Celestion por ejemplo tiene graficas en su web de los parlantes de guitarra, y de los de bajo tiene hasta los parametros TS.

Ojo que tambien puede que el video, haya algun pedal escondido que no muestran y sea tendenciosa la comparación, no seria muy raro.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2012)

Lo ideal para sacarse las dudas es hacer pruebas ciegas, uno puede hablar un montón, pero hasta que no esta completamente a ciegas comparando dos amplis, bafles, etc. no se ven los pingos 
Como ya dije antes, llega un momento en que los armónicos (de distorsión obviamente) están tan enmascarados que es imposible detectarlos a oído, por mas que nos esforcemos en bajar mas la distorsión armónica, llega un momento en que a nuestros oídos suena exactamente igual, ese punto según mi experiencia anda por los -60db mas o menos, el tema es que es muy difícil poner en comparación esto ya que el solo hecho de comparar dos bafles distintos hace que tengamos muchas otras distorsiones distintas que nos "enmascaran" las diferencias por distorsión armónica, principalmente las distorsiones espaciales que a día de hoy, son las que verdaderamente debemos centrar nuestra atención, por el lado de las otras distorsiones y dinámica... creo que con la tecnología actual estamos a un nivel muy muy alto, y esta completamente superado el tema, no se por que la gente se sigue volviendo loca con el tema cuando existen problemas mucho mas notorios a la hora de reproducir fielmente la música.

Por supuesto, es mi opinión.

Saludos!

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 28, 2012)

Afortunadamente todavia queda mucho por investigar y mejorar , Juan !! 
La cuestion de la percepción aun esta por desarrollar .
Sino ver los experimentos de Bose en algun momento y los de Mr. Linkwitz ( heroe absoluto de Zavalla y mio )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Creo que no estamos desviando un poco. Lo que quise remarcar antes es que al ser la distorsión armónica una consecuencia de la alinealidad del sistema, las sensaciones experimentadas con tonos puros no pueden extrapolarse a cuando se tienen diferentes tonos y diferentes amplitudes. Si bien a la salida las componentes originales de la señal son casi las mismas, las debidas a la distorsión no. Estas cambian y mucho.
> 
> No importa si se está analizando el efecto de sólo el amplificador, sólo los parlantes o el conjunto, mientras en un entorno tengas una distorsión asimétrica la 1er aproximación será del tipo s(t)=Ae+Be^2 y su consecuencia la aparición de una 2da armónica si el tono es puro.
> Pero si la señal de entrada es compleja, *a la salida habrá una 2da armónica dominante pero solo del tono de mayor amplitud*, el resto será un bolonki compuesto por la suma y diferencia de todas las frecuencias presentes.


Ahhhhhhh....ahora caigo donde querías llegar!!!!  
Sip...es cierto lo que decís del bolonki de frecuencias que se produce, pero la verdad es que no sé si verdaderamente la función que origina la distorsión es una parábola . _Tal vez_ valga como primera aproximación, pero la verdad es que desconozco cual es la función real como para hacer una evaluación mas seria sobre un conjunto de señales de diferentes frecuencias. De todas formas, si vos te fijás la música que escuchan los audiophools, la gran mayoría de las veces es tipo jazz "intimista" o música clasica, que no se caracterizan precisamente por ser un desparramo de instrumentos y efectos, sino mas bien instrumentos mas o menos "solos" y voces muy claras. De esto, se me ocurre, que puede estar relacionado con lo que vos comentás (y que te he marcado arriba)... por que no tiene mucha lógica que absolutamente todos escuchen el mismo tipo de música 





AntonioAA dijo:


> Afortunadamente todavia queda mucho por investigar y mejorar , Juan !!
> *La cuestion de la percepción aun esta por desarrollar .
> Sino ver los experimentos de Bose en algun momento y los de Mr. Linkwitz ( heroe absoluto de Zavalla y mio )*


  
Me tomé el laburo de armar un PDF con este artículo que encontré en el sitio de don Linkwitz (*acá*), y leanlo por que no tiene desperdicio (si alguno se quiere matar luego de leer las dos primeras páginas, no me hagan responsable a mí).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....... De todas formas, si vos te fijás la música que escuchan los audiophools, la gran mayoría de las veces es tipo jazz "intimista" o música clasica, que no se caracterizan precisamente por ser un desparramo de instrumentos y efectos, sino mas bien instrumentos mas o menos "solos" y voces muy claras. ......



Esto ya lo había comentado en algún lugar del Foro.
Por lo menos en mi caso estos tipos de música son mas *"Delatores"* de imperfecciones en la cadena de audio. 
Defectos de sonido que con otros tipos de música quedan enmascarados e imperceptibles, con esta parecen "Amplificados" y se resaltan.


¿ audiophools ?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ audiophools ?


Audiophile + Fool = Audiophool


(en lengua de Cervantes Audiófilo + Tonto = Audiotonto)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Audiophile + Fool = Audiophool
> 
> 
> (en lengua de Cervantes Audiófilo + Tonto = Audiotonto)



Ahhhhh. . .

 "Me acaban de decir tonto" 

Gracias Eduardo


Me voy a ir un poco de tema, espero no me vea ningún Moderador que estoy haciendo Off Topic

*Miles Davis*  es uno de los estilos musicales, a mi parecer, mas delatores que se pueden encontrar, presenta largos tonos bastante puros y continuos capaces de sacar a relucir los defectos de rangos medios de una forma impresionante.
Esto sin hacer juicio de valor sobre el estilo musical.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahhhhh. . .
> "Me acaban de decir tonto"


   
No fué a Usted, Don Fogonazo!!!!
Claro, a menos que usted ande por ahí diciendo cosas tales como "este nuevo cable abre el soudstage y le dá mucho mas aire a los instrumentos, en especial los agudos de los platillos cobran vida y el trasteo del contrabajo gana en detalle" 

Naa....no es lo mismo *melómano *que *audiófilo *...y me inclino a pensar que usted es de los primeros 

<off-topic>
PD: Me cuesta mucho escuchar jazz... es un tipo de música que nunca me agradó demasiado. SI bien reconozco la excelencia de los músicos y las composiciones jazzeras....no puedo escucharlo mas de 10 minutos por me cae un poco "gordito"....
Ahora ando escuchando a *Norah Jones*, que si bien no es jazz...es una suerte de pop medio fusionado con jazz intimista...y eso no me cae tan pesado.
En fin....
</off-topic>


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

Mi gusto musical es ecléctico y salvo des-honrosas excepciones puedo escuchar de todo.
Puse el ejemplo de *Miles Davis*  justamente porque son contados los momentos en que tengo el ánimo de escucharlo, también se me hace "Gordito" pero insisto en que además de excelente músico es un delator de defectos.

Sería interesante hacer una análisis de esos tonos que comento para ver el contenido espectral.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi gusto musical es ecléctico y salvo des-honrosas excepciones puedo escuchar de todo.
> Puse el ejemplo de *Miles Davis* justamente porque son contados los momentos en que tengo el ánimo de escucharlo, también se me hace "Gordito" pero insisto en que además de excelente músico es un delator de defectos.
> 
> Sería interesante hacer una análisis de esos tonos que comento para ver el contenido espectral.


 
El tema Fogo es que si no comparas el instrumento real vs la grabación es imposible saber si los defectos que estas escuchando se deben a los bafles, la sala, la grabación en si o tus oídos, uno puede creer "tal grabación es bunísima, la conozco de memoria y la uso como referencia" pero la realidad es que, es muy difícil...
Otra cosa es usar ese tema en particular en un ABX donde ahí si, se puede aprovechar la claridad de un instrumento o voz para detectar si es uno u otro bafle, pero, la verdad es que la forma mas rápida de notar diferencias es con ruido rosa 
Yo uso algunos temas bastante simples para "tocar a oído" algunos equipos, pero la verdad es que lo estoy haciendo a mi gusto (que por suerte esta bastante afinado) y no fielmente.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> El tema Fogo es que si no comparas el instrumento real vs la grabación es imposible saber si los defectos que estas escuchando se deben a los bafles, la sala, la grabación en si o tus oídos, uno puede creer "tal grabación es bunísima, la conozco de memoria y la uso como referencia" pero la realidad es que, es muy difícil...
> Otra cosa es usar ese tema en particular en un ABX donde ahí si, se puede aprovechar la claridad de un instrumento o voz para detectar si es uno u otro bafle, pero, la verdad es que la forma mas rápida de notar diferencias es con ruido rosa
> Yo uso algunos temas bastante simples para "tocar a oído" algunos equipos, pero la verdad es que lo estoy haciendo a mi gusto (que por suerte esta bastante afinado) y no fielmente.
> 
> Saludos!



Sip, pero el caso es el opuesto un equipo *X* me suena "Bien", (Comillas intencionales) pero al reproducir este tipo de música empiezan a resaltar defectos. Defectos que no había notado con otros tipos de música.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 28, 2012)

Me cuelo en la discusión con mi humilde opinión , gustos aparte:

-Adhiero a Zavalla que los Sres. Audiophools suelen escuchar esa musiquita "gentle" intimista que no aporta gran cosa a la percepción ...( menos mal que fausto Papetti y Caravelli ya no existen ) ... pero OJO:

- Un piano y/o una trompeta ( caso Miles por supuesto ) , pueden ser terriblemente crueles para la percepcion . Pocas veces he escuchado alguno de ambos bien reproducidos .....

- En mi caso , prefiero cosas mas complejas para probar despues del piano y la trompeta , que den idea mas acabada de la definición del conjunto y los distintos planos ... Si bien un pico en 3000Hz obra maravillas para engañar el oido !!!!

Ya parezco un conocido politico nacional que no se pelea con nadie!!



PD: Leidita rapida al articulo de Mr. Linkwitz ... y YA QUIERO ARMAR UN DIPOLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> .......- Un piano y/o una trompeta ( caso Miles por supuesto ) , pueden ser terriblemente crueles para la percepcion . Pocas veces he escuchado alguno de ambos bien reproducidos ............



Justamente ese es mi punto, si el sistema de audio posee alguna falla se hará mas notable con esa música.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 28, 2012)

Sobre todo si uno conoce como suenan dichos instrumentos en vivo y en ambientes "unplugged" ...
Sino , no sirve.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 28, 2012)

Un saxo también es muy complejo de reproducir, pero, en la última juntada que hice de comparación instrumento real vs mi equipo, nadie noto la diferencia  






Pd: en la comparativa usamos:

Micrófonos y fuentes Brüel & Kjær
bafles https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/
Cables de ferretería rojo y negro
Notebook vieja para grabar y reproducir
ampli Pioneer nefasto desde todo punto de vista recortado con un trafo 110-220 de solo 200va

Espero un día poder hacer unas de estas comparativas con la gente del foro, son muy reveladoras


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> .....Pd: en la comparativa usamos:
> 
> Micrófonos y fuentes Brüel & Kjær
> bafles https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-doppler-monitores-referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/
> ...



  ¿ Como que empleaste Cables Rojo-Negro ?  

Debiste haber empleado el nuevo cable Hiper Ultra HI-Fi *FogoLink Ultra Plus* de la *Fogonazo INC*, que casualmente se está vendiendo en oferta solo para el Foro a solo 3500U$ el metro.
Son 100% libres de cobre.

*[/Off Topic Off]*

Esa forma de colocar los micrófonos no la conocía.

¿ Efecto ?


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 29, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Un saxo también es muy complejo de reproducir, pero, en la última juntada que hice de comparación instrumento real vs mi equipo, nadie noto la diferencia



No me imagino lo que deben sonar esos monitores, Juan, esa alfombra y los almohadones, son para mejorar la respuesta de la sala?


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2012)

Fogo: ¡¡¡¡NO!!!! Me hubieras dicho antes y te compraba 5.327 metros (el largo debe ser exacto para que la frecuencia natural de los electrones entre en armonía con el cable).
 La forma en la que están ubicados los mics es una técnica muy fiel espacialmente que hace que, no solo suenen muy fiel a nivel distorsiones lineales y no lineales, sino que el sonido parece venir exactamente del saxo y no de los monitores (distorsiones espaciales), los resultados son increíbles, especialmente escuchando con auriculares, el disco del medio simula la impedancia de la cabeza humana, dados los efectos de difracción que se generan en el mismo con los mics hacen que la ubicación espacial sea muy pero muy fiel. Es mas, si el saxofonista se mueve hacia los lados o de atrás para adelante mientras toca, al reproducirlo pasa exactamente lo mismo.
 2SC2922: La alfombra es muy fina para tener una influencia acústica, esta por mera decoración de mi living, los almohadones son los del sillon (no se ve) pero como habia gente sentada, los tuvimos que correr y quedaron ahí, pero de nuevo, no tienen ninguna función acústica. Lo que no se ve el es Ultracurve, que corrige los problemas de la sala y estuvimos la noche anterior mas de cinco horas calibrándolo (esa no es la ubicación normal de los bafles). 
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2012)

Buensimo todo, Juan ...
Ahora bien opino que hasta la alfombra mas ( palabra ordinaria autocensurada ) sirve...


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2012)

Sirve, para absorber a 20khz...

Es muy fina para hacer algo "notorio", es mas, los almohadones si absorben bien, pero la superficie es mínima y no hacen un efecto escuchable a menos que estés con la cabeza pegada a los mismos.
Otra cosa seria llenar la casa de almohadones pero seguramente sonaría peor. Es peor un mal tratamiento acústico que hasta nuestra propia voz suena rara y eso que esta a 15cm de las orejas y hay muchísima transmisión por los huesos, que no tener el mismo y corregir lo posible activamente.
Ojo que no digo que no hagan tratamiento acústico, al revés, es lo mas importante, pero si, hay que hacerlo bien y a conciencia, absorbiendo de manera lineal (con trampas resistivas, diafragmáticas, resonadores, etc.).

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2012)

No he incursionado ni tengo muchas posibilidades de hacerlo en eso ... pero si en mi modesto living , saco sillones o la alfombra ( que no es ninguna maravilla ) el efecto es HORRIBLE .
Incluso detras del sillon de escucha , tengo un ropero antiguo con puertas de cristal biselado ... cuando me pongo "fino" abro dichas puertas y puedo decir que cambia....

Insisto que todo ayuda , al menos en niveles basicos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 61803


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2012)

Un interesante trabajo publicado en la *AES* (Audio Engineering Society) sobre la percepción de distorsiones no lineales.


----------

